# Ridgid 3650 / 3660 table saw



## rick11 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am new to this site. Moving from the Ridgid site because of problems with posting. What I want to let known to anyone interested in purchasing one of the Ridgid 3650 / 3660 table saws is that Home Depot is going to put these saws on clearance very soon for $399.00. They are clearansing them for the R4511.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

That is a great price. I'm waiting for the R4511 to arrive and will purchase that. A granite top saw for $599. Red


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

That's nuts. I was planning to wait for the r4511 for my first table saw since it's only $50 more than the 3660. But that's a ridiculous deal. I don't know what I'm gonna do now.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

rick11 said:


> I am new to this site. Moving from the Ridgid site because of problems with posting. What I want to let known to anyone interested in purchasing one of the Ridgid 3650 / 3660 table saws is that Home Depot is going to put these saws on clearance very soon for $399.00. They are clearansing them for the R4511.


How do you come by this information. I'm aware that the R4511 is out already but I've heard that they are not going to discontinue the 3660. Could it be that all that they will be discounting is the few remaining discontinued 3650's that are left at a few stores?


----------



## rick11 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a very reliable source. I was contacted last night with this new information. I knew about the R4511 last October. Ridgid even supplied an operators manual in early November. I have worked with granite slabs as a table for precision measuring and know that it needs checking and resurfacing. My bigest concern are the miter slots not being reinforced. Granite will not rust and some things might be reparable. With the 3650/3660's going on sale for 399.00, that is interesting, especially with the 10% discount with their card. H.D. website shows the 3660 out of stock on line. My source said last year that the R4511 would likely replace their current contractor saw.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Time will tell on this one. The TS3660 is a very well regarded saw, and HD / Ridgid would be foolish to just dump it instead of adding to the lineup, especially with the supply / production issues the R4511 has had so far. My local Home Depot stores are flush with TS3660s, but not a single R4511 to be had...


----------



## rick11 (Jan 25, 2009)

With a $50.00 price difference in the 2 saws something has to give. I know that the 3650/3660 has a good reputation but the 4511 has its pluses also. The R4511 isn't supposed to be in the stores until late Feb. It has been in production since last fall. Ashman, on the Ridgid forum, can tell the story on how the saws that are out got out. Which stores get them first could be determined by the store ranking by yearly sales and maybe by districts. The stores are rated like A,B,C,. We will have to wait and see on this. I have been told that the Incra miter equipment will not fit ridgid table saws. Would like to know if this is true.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Just bought my TS3650 last summer.

:wallbash::bangin::stupid::hang:


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

*Granite Top vs Cast Iron*

"I have worked with granite slabs as a table for precision measuring and know that it needs checking and resurfacing. My bigest concern are the miter slots not being reinforced."

Rick11 I purchased a ryobi portable saw as my first saw. Long story short, I did not realized I was going to be a woodworking enthusiast as I am now. Not real pleased with the design and the way the sliding miter table works. I want something more substantial and was looking at the new Ridged Granite Top Saw. Do you think it is worth the extra pennies? or should I go with the Ridged cast iron?

Wannabewoodworker


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wannabewoodworker said:


> "I have worked with granite slabs as a table for precision measuring and know that it needs checking and resurfacing. My bigest concern are the miter slots not being reinforced."
> 
> Rick11 I purchased a ryobi portable saw as my first saw. Long story short, I did not realized I was going to be a woodworking enthusiast as I am now. Not real pleased with the design and the way the sliding miter table works. I want something more substantial and was looking at the new Ridged Granite Top Saw. Do you think it is worth the extra pennies? or should I go with the Ridged cast iron?
> 
> Wannabewoodworker


That's always going to boil down to a matter of opinion, but the hybrid design does offer several advantages, and is essentially an evolution of the 60 year old traditional contractor saw design.....there's really no longer reason to place the motor outside of the enclosure. The advantages of taking up less space, having a shorter drive belt, no lifting hazard when tilting the motor, cabinet mounted trunnions, > 50% more mass, a riving knife, larger handwheels, steel t-square fence, and better dust collection would have a lot of appeal to me. Supposedly, the granite that's used is quite stable and tends to be free of veins that can crack. Steel City who licenses the techology to Ridgid, is starting to reinforce the miter slots to prevent breakage, but I'm told that the miter slots are easily repairable if damaged, plus they're backed with a 10 year warranty. That's a lot of desirable features for $50 more....

Now, if money is a concern, and the 3660 goes on sale for $399 as I'm hearing at some locations, the plot thickens as to where the best value is. 

Either saw will be capable of what you need to cut. It's always nice to go with the one you like best.


----------



## rick11 (Jan 25, 2009)

I sold my Delta contractors say 2 years ago with the thought of upgrading to a Jet or Grizzly hybrid. I went to Penn. to the Grizzly showroom to look at theirs and looked at the Jet at Woodcraft. With shipping of the Grizzly the cost are about the same of about $900. The R4511 is $600. The 3650/3660 could be $400. soon. The hybrids have so much going for them they are something to give serious thoughts to. Also consider the weight for the extra stability and vibration control. The shorter belts of the hybrids also helps in vibration. While at the Grizz. store they used one for me and the vibration was very very minor. I also had the H.D. guy start the 3650 for me and that was also good but not as good as the Grizz. The Grizz warranty is not as good either. Many things to consider when buying these things. How many projects will you be able to complete in, say 2 years? Add on pieces in the future with the granite will be more difficult. Possibly repairing the granite. Living in Michigan, keeping the cast iron from rusting. But, we are used to these delimas when purchasing any tool, right. These forums are great informational avenues.


----------



## rick11 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jan. 26, 2009. Craigs List, Jet super saw, $799.00 , cast extension wings, new, in Detroit Michigan.


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

"Now, if money is a concern, and the 3660 goes on sale for $399 as I'm hearing at some locations, the plot thickens as to where the best value is."

I have looked for the 399 price and I can't seem to find it. I think the level that I am at, the cast iron version should be fine. Does anybody have any complaints about the cast iron version? If so..please let me know. 

Wannabewoodworker


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wannabewoodworker said:


> "Now, if money is a concern, and the 3660 goes on sale for $399 as I'm hearing at some locations, the plot thickens as to where the best value is."
> 
> I have looked for the 399 price and I can't seem to find it. I think the level that I am at, the cast iron version should be fine. Does anybody have any complaints about the cast iron version? If so..please let me know.
> 
> Wannabewoodworker


Cast iron can rust, and some measures need to be taken to prevent it and maintain it....not a show stopper for most folks, but is an issue that needs attention. 

Another general complaint with any traditional contractor saw is with the location of the outboard motor. That location poses some issues that an inboard motor does not. The outboard location requires the back of the enclosure to be open which poses some dust collection issues. It also creates a potential "lifting hazard" when the motor is tilted...anything in it's path can inadvertently catch the motor, which can whack the alignment. An outboard motor also requires a longer drive belt, which has more vibration than a short belt, and thus less efficient transfer of the motor power to the blade. An outboard motor also requires extra space. None of these issues are usually huge, but they do add up and can be a nuisance. A price difference of $400-$500 can make those issues easier to tolerate, but when the price is close, the hybrid design has most of the advantages. 

If you otherwise like the design and features of the saw, it should work out well for you....final results are largely determined by proper setup and blade selection. You won't be able to tell by looking at the wood which saw it was cut with.


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

*Just starting*

I appreciate your advice KnottScott, Due to my lack of experience, I really did not know what to look for. As far as what I want to do, I would like to be able to make tables, maybe shelves, maybe even small crafts. It is hard for me to say just yet. My first project just getting into woodworking was a breakfast table for my wife. I am not looking to make anything large scale. Maybe as I delve into woodworking more, I might find the desire to expand my horizons and scale of projects. As I am looking in my "Wood" magazine. I find myself saying.."Wow, I would like to make that," however, I lack the knowledge or know how (maybe even confidence) to take it from picture to reality. I probably need to start small and work my way up. Do you think this TS3660 from Ridged will suit my purpose? and would you or anyone have any advice on the prospects of starter projects to build my confidence and skill level?

Thanks

Wannabewoodworker


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wannabewoodworker said:


> ... Do you think this TS3660 from Ridged will suit my purpose? and would you or anyone have any advice on the prospects of starter projects to build my confidence and skill level?


Yes!....Contractor saws were the only reasonable choice for a home hobbyist for years until the hybrid evolved and some imported cabinet saws became affordable.... a great many of us have gotten good service out of a full size contractor saw. The 3650/3650 has many happy owners...it's heavy enough, large enough, powerful enough, accurate enough, and reliable enough to possibly be the last saw you ever own. On sale at $400 is a heck of deal and they're selling out fast. This is a leap first, ask questions later kind of deal...I would get one first and finish researching later. If you're uncertain, just keep it in the box and keep the receipt, you can always return it if it's not for you. Once they're sold out, you're SOL unless you can get a store to order one if for you at the sale price.

Early furniture projects:
- basic workbench (a necessity in any shop)
- basic router table ( " " " ")
- simple book shelf
- coffee table
- end table
- basic boxes
- simple bench
- decorative wall shelves
- picture or mirror frames

Get a couple of books from the library on basic joinery. Many of the same joints will be used repeatedly on various projects. Learn about wood movement and learn what wood species are common in your area....local varieties will tend to be the least expensive to you, and they vary by geography.


----------



## Ashman (Nov 13, 2008)

*Ridgid 3650/3650*

Visited the Woodhaven, MI HD today and they had one 3650 and one 3660 in the clearance section of the store in boxes for $399. I don't know whether they had more in stock.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

*Proud owner of a new TS3660*

I just finished assembling my new TS3660. HD finally put them on clearance in my store in Marlborough, MA for $399. I couldn't resist. That is a ridiculous price. I had my heart set on the granite top, but I felt this was too-good-a-deal to pass on. I'm really impressed with the saw. It took a little tweaking to heel the blade and get the belt tension and alignment just right, but I think she's ready to go now. Now its time to pick out some stock. 

This is my first table saw. I made my choice primarily based on what the folks in this forum have said. Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ben arnott said:


> I just finished assembling my new TS3660. HD finally put them on clearance in my store in Marlborough, MA for $399. I couldn't resist. That is a ridiculous price. I had my heart set on the granite top, but I felt this was too-good-a-deal to pass on. I'm really impressed with the saw. It took a little tweaking to heel the blade and get the belt tension and alignment just right, but I think she's ready to go now. Now its time to pick out some stock.
> 
> This is my first table saw. I made my choice primarily based on what the folks in this forum have said. Thanks for the guidance.


Congrats on the new saw Ben! With all that money you saved, you need to get a nice new saw blade to give the saw (and yourself) and fair shake at doing great things... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

*Ts3660*

Can't find the TS3660 on sale for 399. Still at 549 online and everywhere I look in Maryland...any idea where to find one at that low price?


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

Cast iron rusts, however, it sure it relaxing to wax cast iron and listen to music. I like cast iron because of the support of the miter slots and the ability to use magnetic feather boards, etc.


Granite sure is nice. I guess someone will start manufacturing suction cup feather boards for granite. Maybe I should....my luck they would slip and yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wannabewoodworker said:


> Can't find the TS3660 on sale for 399. Still at 549 online and everywhere I look in Maryland...any idea where to find one at that low price?


Maybe someone would be so kind as to scan a receipt for one purchased at $399, and/or a pic of the tag at HD for $399. Then you could take it to a store that still has them at $549 and ask for a price match.


----------



## rick11 (Jan 25, 2009)

In areas where rust will be a problem maybe you should paint the rough (bottom) surfaces of the top with a rust inhibitor paint such as POR-15 or Rustoleum to prevent rust from creeping onto the top. POR is great and 1 application will do forever. Wear gloves as this paint will have to wear off any skin it gets on.
As for feather boards on the granite top, you can make something that utilizes your miter groove. Since they basicly just sit there it will be easy to create something. I am going to make one using nylon stock cut to fit the miter groove and extend above the top the same thickness as my feather boards. To connect the miter groove piece to the feather boards I will use flat nylon or thick plexiglas with 2 groves cut into it for adjustability. Attache the 3 pieces together with counter sunk bolts from the bottoms with washers and wing nuts on the top. Use a standard wood clamp or small c clamp to hold it in place. You could also use hardwood for the miter grove glued to plywood the same thickness as your feather board creating a T shaped piece. Connect to the feather board with another piece of plywood still using the grooves and wing nuts for adjusting. Just use your imagination.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Wannabewoodworker said:


> Can't find the TS3660 on sale for 399. Still at 549 online and everywhere I look in Maryland...any idea where to find one at that low price?


Have you checked the clearance bin/corale? I asked the service desk if they had heard anything about the saw price reduction and neither of the women I spoke with knew anything about it. Then I walked over to the tool bin and asked my man Deitrich and he confirmed they were on sale and in stock. 

Good luck!!


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

knotscott said:


> Congrats on the new saw Ben! With all that money you saved, you need to get a nice new saw blade to give the saw (and yourself) and fair shake at doing great things... :thumbsup:


Thanks Knotscott! I will do just that. 

I might be broke but I have my tools... :thumbsup:


----------



## cowchaser (Feb 3, 2009)

Trying to find one of the 3660's and if I can I will go buy it tomorrow. Figure it will be a great first saw. Only problem is all I can find is the 3650. It is 399. I will have to drive almost 2 hours 1 way even if I can find it, but it's worth it to me.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

only real difference between the 3650 and the 3660 is the 3660 has slightly more sturdy base and it only comes in 1 box


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

cowchaser said:


> Trying to find one of the 3660's and if I can I will go buy it tomorrow. Figure it will be a great first saw. Only problem is all I can find is the 3650. It is 399. I will have to drive almost 2 hours 1 way even if I can find it, but it's worth it to me.


Not enough difference to pass one up...same saw.


----------



## smanfre (Mar 31, 2008)

*the home depot in fredericksburg va has them for 399*



Wannabewoodworker said:


> Can't find the TS3660 on sale for 399. Still at 549 online and everywhere I look in Maryland...any idea where to find one at that low price?


 
Not sure where you live in Md. but the HD in Fredericksburg Va has them for 399 and they had several in stock last night when I was there. Straight shot down 95 exit 133b west about 5 miles on route 3


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

*Found it*

I found it in Glasgow, DE a 3660 for 399. Don't have the money for it, just yet. I am saving up for it. How long is it on sale and is it going out of production for the granite top?


----------



## rick11 (Jan 25, 2009)

I was told last fall that the 4511 would replace the 3650/3660. They have been out on line for 3-4 weeks now and the 6 local stores in our area are out also. They are supposed to be in the stores before the end of Feb. The stores with the higher retail sales should get them first. Check with your store to find out where they rate and where the higher rated stores are located. The highest rated store in my area was the one I least suspected. So keep checking.


----------



## andgott (Feb 6, 2009)

I just bought a 3660 last night, and just got it put together today. I paid $399 for mine, as well... They had a few in stock locally. I ALMOST bought this saw last month, now I'm glad I waited! I wasn't 100% sure, but at the price, I went ahead and did it- Brought it home, then searched a few sites to see what others thought of it. I have found very few negatives about it!

I have only made a few cuts with it, but LOVE it so far! My last table saw was a $90 delta contractor saw- So obviously this is a HUGE trade up! I did a LOT of comparison shopping before I bought this saw, and don't think that you can touch anything even close to this for the price...

And- If you don't have the cash- Open a HD account, it'll be interest free (since it's over $299)... I'd kick myself if I missed this deal!

-Andrew


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

andgott said:


> I just bought a 3660 last night, and just got it put together today. I paid $399 for mine, as well... They had a few in stock locally. I ALMOST bought this saw last month, now I'm glad I waited! I wasn't 100% sure, but at the price, I went ahead and did it- Brought it home, then searched a few sites to see what others thought of it. I have found very few negatives about it!
> 
> I have only made a few cuts with it, but LOVE it so far! My last table saw was a $90 delta contractor saw- So obviously this is a HUGE trade up! I did a LOT of comparison shopping before I bought this saw, and don't think that you can touch anything even close to this for the price...
> 
> ...


Congrats.

I just had my brand new 399 dollar 3660 delivered to the house yesterday. can't wait to set that puppy up.

One question. Are you using it set up for 120V or 240V?

Thanks.


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

This is torture. I am about to build a bar cabinet thingy in my kitchen for a first project. I was waiting for income tax to buy some new tools. I wasn't going to buy a table saw until I found out that the Ridgid 3660s were going on sale. But just my luck it looks like they're going on sale too quick and will be gone before the check gets here. Even the deal I found on Craigslist, a 3660 with a dado setup for $425 came to soon.


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

*WaHoo...found one!*

I found one in Parkesburg, PA. Getting it tomorrow. I can't believe it. Do I need to do anything specific for electrical? or can I just plug it in to your average outlet? Also...for everyone who does have one...how long did it take to set up? Can't wait to use it!

Wannabewoodworker.


----------



## andgott (Feb 6, 2009)

Wannabewoodworker said:


> Do I need to do anything specific for electrical? or can I just plug it in to your average outlet? Also...for everyone who does have one...how long did it take to set up?


Nope- Plug it in and start sawing!

As for assembly, It took me about 2 hours or so- But I have heard a LOT of complaints about how 'hard' it is. There are places that the manual is a little vague, but it isn't tough to figure it out. 

Don't wrench on the bolts that hold the stand together too hard- They like to break 

-Andrew


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wannabewoodworker said:


> I found one in Parkesburg, PA. Getting it tomorrow. I can't believe it. Do I need to do anything specific for electrical? or can I just plug it in to your average outlet? Also...for everyone who does have one...how long did it take to set up? Can't wait to use it!
> 
> Wannabewoodworker.


It'll plug right into a standard 110v outlet with nothing else needed, but it's best to use a 20 amp circuit that has no other applications drawing from it at the same time the saw will be running....that's not always possible but is desirable. If you have to use an extension cord, use one that's as short as possible and has the largest gauge wire possible.


----------



## andgott (Feb 6, 2009)

All sold out around here... I got mine just as they were labeling them, and good thing I jumped on it- They were gone within hours at all the local stores!


----------



## rick11 (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with knotscott about the 20 amp breaker. If you have a 15 amp breaker serving the area you plan on using your saw check the wire size on that circuit. It might be 14 gauge which *MUST* not be used with a 20 amp breaker. If it is 12 gauge wire you might want to change the breaker to a 20 amp just for the extra available power. For extension cords, make your own, and you should match the gauge of the wire for the extension cord to the wire in the circuit. Small gauge extension cords can overheat, not supplying enough power to the tool, and can cause the tool to be damaged by trying to opperate on to low of a power supply.


----------



## WillySLC (Jan 22, 2009)

Just bought mine last weekend for $399.00. Floor Model though. Needs some TLC.


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

*Assembly question*

Alright, finally got it all together with the exception of the switch the motor assembly and the spacer bar. Speaking of which...what does the spacer bar do? Is it there for additional support or for other applications? Also, going back to the power supply topic...should I try to avoid using a extension cord to get the best results and is it possible for the table to run on a 15amp circuit instead of 20.

Thanks
Wannabewoodworker


----------



## rick11 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sure the saw will run on a 15 amp circuit. That is what it is designed to do. It should work just fine if you a keep good blade on it and do not feed it too fast. As for the extension cord. Make your own, keep it only the length you need and the size should be the same or larger as the wire in the house/shop circuit that you are plugging it into. If a 15 amp is supplying your power to the saw you should buy 14 or 12 gauge wire. If it is a 20 amp supplying the power you should buy 12 or 10 gauge wire. For a longer cord, say 20' use the larger gauge. A 16 gauge, 100' extension cord could cause the saw to opperate on to few amps and could result in damage to the saw. Too small wire might get hot if you push the saw too much. Using the larger gauge wire cost more for sure but is the way to go if you are questioning anything.


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spacer Bar*

Thanks for the insight rick11. I finally got it all together now, spacer bar and motor included. What is that spacer bar for? For structure? Or for an application? Is it really needed? Maybe it is for a router table insert. I am not sure


----------



## andgott (Feb 6, 2009)

It looks like the spacer bar is there to provide support for the the rails where they extend past the table- and to keep them properly 'spaced' apart... Since they are only aluminum extrusions, they probably need this to keep from getting bent up. I'd leave it on there 

-Andrew


----------



## rick11 (Jan 25, 2009)

Burton, Michigan (Court Street, 810-715-1700 ) had a floor display. It needs some TLC and tightening up.


----------



## WillySLC (Jan 22, 2009)

Uh-Oh... Like Rick11 I bought the floor model and gave it the TLC it needed today. All is mostly well, except...

I need the most critical item. *The power switch safety interlock!!!* I'm sure it is a matter of a phone call to Rigid, but how annoying. I also found that they did not properly install the spacer bar and the fence lock lever is broken.

I've never dealt with Trunnions before. The blade is slightly out of alignment (like 1/64th" front to back using the X on the tooth method). I was afraid that I'd make it worse if I tried to improve it. Is blade "heeling" difficult?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

WillySLC said:


> Uh-Oh... Like Rick11 I bought the floor model and gave it the TLC it needed today. All is mostly well, except...
> 
> I need the most critical item. *The power switch safety interlock!!!* I'm sure it is a matter of a phone call to Rigid, but how annoying. I also found that they did not properly install the spacer bar and the fence lock lever is broken.
> 
> ...


Bill - Heeling the blade is not difficult. The directions are a little vague about how to adjust it once you get the bolts loose. There is a small lever on the backside of the saw right next to the bolts the directions ask you to loosen. If you swing that lever to the right the blade will heel one way. If you swing it to the left it will heel the other way. Just be aware that as you move that lever, both the back AND the front of the blade is adjusted. 

Ben


----------



## WillySLC (Jan 22, 2009)

andgott said:


> It looks like the spacer bar is there to provide support for the the rails where they extend past the table- and to keep them properly 'spaced' apart... Since they are only aluminum extrusions, they probably need this to keep from getting bent up. I'd leave it on there
> 
> -Andrew


I think I get it with the spacer bar thing. My guess is that when you use the fence beyond the table lengths, you should use the spacer bar underneath the fence to give the rails some strength to clamp against. That's my thought.

Bill


----------



## DadoDan (Mar 2, 2009)

*$399 - Naperville HD*

Just wanted to express my thanks to the group. I came across this thread when searching for a deal on the 3660. Much to my delight, the HD in Naperville, IL had one left at $399 last week...new and in the box. I am often skeptical of chat room rumors, but was pleased to see that this was real. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Setec (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all, new to the forum, but found this thread and had to comment. I too stumbled into HD this weekend and found a Ridgid 3660 on sale for $399. I figured something had to be wrong with it or it was a mismark. How can they sell a full sized cast iron table saw for what it costs to pick up a Craftsman suitcase saw?

Anyway, I got it home, starting putting it together and 6 hours later have one of the best saws I have used to date.

Quite a chunk of metal this thing is. The fence has more mass to it then my right leg....

Now, I just need to find a way to mount my router into that void on the right of the saw. Seems like a waste of space and odd that Ridgid does not offer an extension wing or something.

Anyway, good luck to those of you who are still looking to pick this saw up for the sale price.


----------



## Chille (Feb 19, 2010)

*Ridgid Saw*

Yes I'd like to purchase one of those saws


rick11 said:


> I am new to this site. Moving from the Ridgid site because of problems with posting. What I want to let known to anyone interested in purchasing one of the Ridgid 3650 / 3660 table saws is that Home Depot is going to put these saws on clearance very soon for $399.00. They are clearansing them for the R4511.


----------



## Chille (Feb 19, 2010)

*Ridgid Table Sawa*

Rick,
I'd like to get one of those saws, do you know of someplace that still has them in inventory.


----------



## klawman (Dec 2, 2009)

*MixednWiring*



rick11 said:


> I agree with knotscott about the 20 amp breaker. If you have a 15 amp breaker serving the area you plan on using your saw check the wire size on that circuit. It might be 14 gauge which *MUST* not be used with a 20 amp breaker. If it is 12 gauge wire you might want to change the breaker to a 20 amp just for the extra available power. For extension cords, make your own, and you should match the gauge of the wire for the extension cord to the wire in the circuit. Small gauge extension cords can overheat, not supplying enough power to the tool, and can cause the tool to be damaged by trying to opperate on to low of a power supply.



A word of warning. Don't just look at the wiring for the outlet, as it may be #12, but the line may include some #14. The circuit servicing the outlets in my garage do just that, as there are lights on the same circuit that are wired into it with #14. (This doesn't seem to be code, as a bathroom outlet is on the circuit and such must be a 20 amp circuit, but it may have been when the house was built. I don't know.) That probably explains why that particular circuit is protected by a 15 amp breaker.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 19, 2010)

Where can you find those saws, I would like to get one??


----------



## klawman (Dec 2, 2009)

*r4511 is clesed out*



Mark T said:


> Where can you find those saws, I would like to get one??


The saws were closed out by Home Depot for $299 I don't think you will be able to find a new one at a Home Depot, but some may show up on Craigs List of Ebay for a while. I expect they will be hard to find as most owners are tickled with them, but there are some who expected more. As of a week ago, two were available online at HomeDepot Canada for $799 Canadian. If you can't find one, Steel City is supposed to sell a nearly identical saw for not a lot more than the Rigids regular retail price of $600. but the Steel City model has a few more goodies such as a 1/4 HP stronger motor and a riving knife. I jave heard that a subsidiary of Steel City actually makes the 4511 and a similar model for Sears. Good luck.


----------



## tsbarton (Feb 25, 2010)

*Ridgid TS3650/3660 Discount confirmed*

A few weeks ago while shopping in HD (Bloomfield, NJ) I came across the Ridgid TS3650 and TS3660 severely discounted to $137.01. That's not a misprint. They had one each. So naturally I bought them both. A friend bought one from me.


----------

